# paper for c41 b+w printing



## Nate Klueter (Oct 19, 2009)

Is anyone else is familar with developing the c41 b+w rolls? They're on a brown colored film the same as color film instead of grey like the d-76 b+w and this affects the variable contrast paper making them come out very low contrast.  The problem seems to persist no matter what contrast filters I use.  Would using non-vc paper fix this or is the brown color going to affect this too?


----------



## Mitch1640 (Oct 19, 2009)

i shoot ilford xp2 super 400 or whatever it is, im pretty sure thats c41 b+w and the film is purpleish, i find that it does tend to be a little bit higher contrast then the kodak which comes out brown is. maybe look into switching films? i also use ilford multigrade IV RC deluxe pearl paper and i like it alot.


----------



## ann (Oct 19, 2009)

you need to boost the contrast up past grade3 and yes contrast is an issue as the orange mask is an issue.

i have students who print c-41 negatives all the time and the times will increase as well as the contrast filter needed.

what developer and what ratio are you using for printing?


----------



## Nate Klueter (Oct 19, 2009)

I think I use dektol at a 1:1 ratio which I think is the typical setup.  I've never really experimented much with chemicals aside from trying tmax film developer once to see if it measured up to its hype.


----------



## CSR Studio (Oct 22, 2009)

Try a developer like Ilford ID-14.


----------



## ann (Oct 23, 2009)

you might also try LPD at 1:4, that is what we are using.

in fact someone just printed some new work on tues night from this combination. he needed to boost the contrast to grade 3.5 and the times are high, but the prints look very nice.


----------

